# Best Sedona Timeshares



## ES13Raven (Jan 9, 2022)

We are looking to check out a few timeshares in Sedona over the next year or so.

Which resorts are good, and not so good?

How would you rank them overall?

Thanks!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 9, 2022)

If you are with ii, then the Hyatt Pinon Point is the best.  

If you are with RCI, then I'd vote for the Summit.  Skip Los Abrigatos because some of the refurbs are nice but the un-refurbed are not (IMHO).  But there are several that are pretty nice.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 9, 2022)

I actually love Los Abrigados because of the location.  It's right in town, similar to the Hyatt.  I also really like Arroyo Roble - this trades in RCI.  The units are a bit dated, but they are large 2 bedroom units in town.  We used to go to Sedona every summer.  We stayed mostly in Sedona Summit and Arroyo Roble.  The Hyatt is really nice - I just always traded at least a year in advance, and the Hyatt units tend to show up closer to checkin.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 10, 2022)

Out of the three we have been to my ranking is Sedona Summit , Villas of Sedona and Sedona Springs for quality of view. Villas of Sedona, Sedona Springs and Sedona summit for ranking of room quality because Sedona Summit had internet issues. 

I'm thinking there are better places in Sedona. We just haven't been to them yet.

Bill


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 10, 2022)

Agree with Hyatt Pinion Point and Sedona Summit. HPP has lots to walk to, downtown close by and many, many restaurants. Summit is out of town, no restaurant or store and really requires a drive to anything (grocery, shops, restaurants). But the resort itself is very nice.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 10, 2022)

We own at Villa's so we might be biased. Like others some weight has to be on what exchange you have. We stayed at Arroyo Roble last Fall, and found the free EV charging (sponsored by Arizona Public Service) a good perk. If you're more into crowds, Los Abrigados and the Hyatt are more convenient to the 'downtown'. area.


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 10, 2022)

We have stayed at Hyatt Pinon Pointe and Diamond’s Sedona Summit and Bell Rock Inn. We also checked out Los Abrigados.

Of the Diamond resorts we liked Sedona Summit the best, but they have 3 sections, with the newest section being the nicest.

We ultimately decided to by at Hyatt because of the units, the view and the location. We also prefer the Hyatt system to the Diamond system. Note that Hilton Grand Vacations bought Diamond last year, so there will be some changes coming.

We have come to love Sedona, especially since we can drive there in less than 5 hours. We voted Hyatt for our stays.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## silentg (Jan 10, 2022)

We stayed at Sedona Springs in April 2021. Loved it. I wrote a review.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 10, 2022)

chemteach said:


> I actually love Los Abrigados because of the location.  It's right in town, similar to the Hyatt.  I also really like Arroyo Roble - this trades in RCI.  The units are a bit dated, but they are large 2 bedroom units in town.  We used to go to Sedona every summer.  We stayed mostly in Sedona Summit and Arroyo Roble.  The Hyatt is really nice - I just always traded at least a year in advance, and the Hyatt units tend to show up closer to checkin.


I agree that the Los Abrigados has a great location.  It is essentially across the street and down the block from the Hyatt.  And staying at Los Abrigados allows you to wander around a whole bunch of shops in the Tlaquepaque center.  

I just checked Tripadvisor and it gets 4.5 stars for the location, but for Cleanliness, Service and Value it only gets a 3.5 star with an overall rating of 3.5 stars.  That is a bit too low for me.   I use Tripadvisor regularly;  I look at the shape of the satisfaction curve.  If it looks like a sideways ski-slope with most  people saying it is excellent, that means (to me) that it is probably pretty good. But L.A. is fairly flat with average, poor and terrible categories being a bit higher than I'd personally want.  Also, IIRC there is a daily resort fee of $25-30.  I've heard of a few people who negotiated that a bit.  Perhaps with HGVC buying Diamond, they'll make some improvements and pay more attention to the little details to get the rating up a bit.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 11, 2022)

We loved Arroyo Roble.  The units are huge and the grounds are really pretty.  I like the location too.    We also enjoyed Sedona Springs…really pretty, large unit…more updated than Arroyo Roble…. but the grounds weren’t so great in my opinion.  I would happily go back to either!


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 11, 2022)

In addition to these already mentioned we have enjoyed the Ridge on Sedona,a DRI resort in Village of Oak Creek. Its a little quieter than Sedona, but great access to hiking at Bell Rock, Courthouse, and Yavapai. There are 2 golf courses in VOC.

I think one of the TUG members here lives in VOC.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LisaH (Jan 11, 2022)

We also like the Ridge. The golf course views and Bell Rock views are so enjoyable. The only thing we don’t like is the additional fees Diamond charges. We enjoyed Arroyo Roble as well. The creekside setting is very soothing and calming.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 11, 2022)

We had a great stay in Arroyo Roble as well. The unit decor is a little funky but adds to the charm. The location is great if you are in reasonably good shape (it is steep up to the main drag)


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jan 14, 2022)

[QUOTE

*I think one of the TUG members here lives in VOC.*

[/QUOTE]

Yep! That would be me.

VOC indeed quieter . . . .. that's all going away here in VOC and already gone in Sedona proper. Such is life in the red rocks which naturally attracts LOTs of tourists. Our 6th year living here in VOC and we sense a growing degradation of the tranquility both in the village and on all the trails surrounding us. 

Recent meetings of committees here in VOC and Sedona acknowledge  change is needed sooner rather than later. The "easy?" fix is trail parking congestion in the entire area. Probably a year or two out, but trail parking will not expand per se and tourist buses will be put into service to relieve parking issues. Plans in motion to use the Ranger station just south of VOC  on the 179 as the park and ride starting point for all trails from VOC to Sedona. This was always going to happen into the Future, but another more serious issue is pushing the trail paradigm sooner than later.

Arizona's bigger problem is how AZ the Legislature mis-read the consequences of bnb upon tAZ residential housing market whilst AZ itself is adding population quickly;  mostly in the two big metro areas where over 75% of the population lives. Some new Residential neighborhoods are devoid of families and full of nightly rentals as new comers search for housing and Bnb daily rents scoop up houses. 

Similiar issue in northern AZ in the fast-growing Prescott area where residential folks compete with absentee Bnb's . . . . all of this drivies up already high home prices. Sedona essentially a rural town run by  business folks while the red rocks naturally bring tourists. The real estate market in both Sedona and VOC is ridiculously overpriced with huge blocks of residential homes scooped up to function like a night by night Bnb hotel .

Recently our local paper tells us Sedona proper has more rent by night houses than the total aggregate of all the hotel rooms in Sedona and VOC combined. The consequence is more daily visitors and more cars that all need to navigate a 2 lane highway that runs from the I-17 up the 179. In VOC where we don't have traffic lights but rather use circles, traffic jams grow in daily intensity ( folks don't know the yield process of circles they should have learned years ago ).

In high season, we're used to traffic jams on the 179 between VOC as cars line up to get to Sedona. But we now see more traffic here in VOC outside of high season. 

VOC is itself an *unincorporated *village that began life @1984 with a 9 hole golf course that functions as an HOA ( very common in AZ ). We have old bylaws that prohibit single night rentals but do allow any owner to rent for more than 30 days. Lots of outsiders who buy in VOC rent bnb but the HOA is enforcing existing rules because as an unincorporated entity, AZ Legislator can't interfere with the existing HOA rule of VOC Only a matter of time before factions attack this.

Enjoy your red rock visits

---
 So just a little info about our red rock environs. We wake up every day to Courthouse Butte and life goes on here. For you TS folks who visit, you'll still have a good time, but we're slowly following that song about pushing paradise aside for a parking lot.    When you live here you know where the quiet places are.

I go off trail and scurry up to this formation a few days ago. Our summer monsoon rains were very heavy & scarp out lots of the trails. It requires me to poke around to find by way back home as the landscape changed and I couldn't find my usual way home It all ends  well.






A recent Winter sunset as long afternoon shadows remain, but days are slowly getting longer. Mornings crisp and cold as temps touch 65.

We love AZ


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 14, 2022)

ES13Raven said:


> We are looking to check out a few timeshares in Sedona over the next year or so.
> 
> Which resorts are good, and not so good?
> 
> ...


Hyatt Pinon Pointe is our favorite


----------



## chemteach (Jan 14, 2022)

@jerseyfinn I am so jealous!  I've talked about Sedona being one of the places I would like to retire.  Still 10 years away - but I do love Sedona and environs very much.  I haven't been in about 5 years now.  Sad to read about the congestion.  We are thinking of visiting Sedona during my school's spring break this year.  It's only a 7 hour drive from Los Angeles.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 17, 2022)

LisaH said:


> We also like the Ridge. The golf course views and Bell Rock views are so enjoyable. The only thing we don’t like is the additional fees Diamond charges. We enjoyed Arroyo Roble as well. The creekside setting is very soothing and calming.



Are the fees levied on Diamond owners as well as exchangers?


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 17, 2022)

Stayed at Arroyo Robles in our first ever exchange 32 years ago.  Back then it was fantastic as we were there with our 6 yr old daughter and 4 month old son.  Drove there from Los Altos,California.  Besides the few and beautiful grounds I recall 2 things.
One was the 8 or 9 skunks every morning in the parking lot and the staff telling us to just freeze and they would leave and not bother us.  You should have see us not move for about 10 minutes each morning.
The other was the noise in the trees and an ugly bug on our door screen.  Both due to cicadas which we hadn't ever heard of or seen before.  The one on the screen we brought to the office.  They told us they were harmless and what we brought them is just the shell they leave behind.  When we said how ugly it was they said if we thought that was ugly you should see life ones?  We don't get them in our area.
Bart


----------



## chemteach (Jan 17, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Are the fees levied on Diamond owners as well as exchangers?


If you use The Club points to stay there or if you exchange through traditional DEX, the fees are removed.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 17, 2022)

Icc5 said:


> Stayed at Arroyo Robles in our first ever exchange 32 years ago.  Back then it was fantastic as we were there with our 6 yr old daughter and 4 month old son.  Drove there from Los Altos,California.  Besides the few and beautiful grounds I recall 2 things.
> One was the 8 or 9 skunks every morning in the parking lot and the staff telling us to just freeze and they would leave and not bother us.  You should have see us not move for about 10 minutes each morning.
> The other was the noise in the trees and an ugly bug on our door screen.  Both due to cicadas which we hadn't ever heard of or seen before.  The one on the screen we brought to the office.  They told us they were harmless and what we brought them is just the shell they leave behind.  When we said how ugly it was they said if we thought that was ugly you should see life ones?  We don't get them in our area.
> Bart


This reminds me of one year in the suburbs of Chicago - the cicadas/locusts only show up once every 17 years.  I'm don't know how often they appear in Sedona.  But when they appear, they are everywhere!


----------



## chapjim (Jan 17, 2022)

chemteach said:


> If you use The Club points to stay there or if you exchange through traditional DEX, the fees are removed.



Thanks!


----------



## Snazzylass (Jan 18, 2022)

jerseyfinn said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> *I think one of the TUG members here lives in VOC.*



Yep! That would be me.

VOC indeed quieter . . . .. that's all going away here in VOC and already gone in Sedona proper. Such is life in the red rocks which naturally attracts LOTs of tourists. Our 6th year living here in VOC and we sense a growing degradation of the tranquility both in the village and on all the trails surrounding us.

Recent meetings of committees here in VOC and Sedona acknowledge  change is needed sooner rather than later. The "easy?" fix is trail parking congestion in the entire area. Probably a year or two out, but trail parking will not expand per se and tourist buses will be put into service to relieve parking issues. Plans in motion to use the Ranger station just south of VOC  on the 179 as the park and ride starting point for all trails from VOC to Sedona. This was always going to happen into the Future, but another more serious issue is pushing the trail paradigm sooner than later.

Arizona's bigger problem is how AZ the Legislature mis-read the consequences of bnb upon tAZ residential housing market whilst AZ itself is adding population quickly;  mostly in the two big metro areas where over 75% of the population lives. Some new Residential neighborhoods are devoid of families and full of nightly rentals as new comers search for housing and Bnb daily rents scoop up houses.

Similiar issue in northern AZ in the fast-growing Prescott area where residential folks compete with absentee Bnb's . . . . all of this drivies up already high home prices. Sedona essentially a rural town run by  business folks while the red rocks naturally bring tourists. The real estate market in both Sedona and VOC is ridiculously overpriced with huge blocks of residential homes scooped up to function like a night by night Bnb hotel .

Recently our local paper tells us Sedona proper has more rent by night houses than the total aggregate of all the hotel rooms in Sedona and VOC combined. The consequence is more daily visitors and more cars that all need to navigate a 2 lane highway that runs from the I-17 up the 179. In VOC where we don't have traffic lights but rather use circles, traffic jams grow in daily intensity ( folks don't know the yield process of circles they should have learned years ago ).

In high season, we're used to traffic jams on the 179 between VOC as cars line up to get to Sedona. But we now see more traffic here in VOC outside of high season.

VOC is itself an *unincorporated *village that began life @1984 with a 9 hole golf course that functions as an HOA ( very common in AZ ). We have old bylaws that prohibit single night rentals but do allow any owner to rent for more than 30 days. Lots of outsiders who buy in VOC rent bnb but the HOA is enforcing existing rules because as an unincorporated entity, AZ Legislator can't interfere with the existing HOA rule of VOC Only a matter of time before factions attack this.



[/QUOTE]
Excellent points! Thank you for the well-written post. What do you consider High Season? The busiest months? Just curious


----------



## cindyc (Jan 18, 2022)

I also recently moved to Sedona and I blame timesharing for that!  We have deeded resale weeks at Sedona Summit and after many visits decided to move here.  I guess I caught the "Red Rock Fever."  We love hiking and there is great hiking EVERYWHERE around here, but we like the Western Gateway Trails for their variety, views, and connectivity which allows for a range of hike lengths.  The main trailhead is just about adjacent to Sedona Summitt.  Where, yes, it is true that the wi-fi is absolutely lousy.  

Before we moved here last year I stayed at Sedona Summit, Bell Rock Inn, and The Ridge on Sedona.   I would add this nuance to the question about Sedona timeshare options:

Luxury - Hyatt Pinion Pointe
Hiking - Sedona Summit
Golf - The Ridge on Sedona Golf
Shopping/Walkability - Los Abrigados & Hyatt Pinion Point

My least favorite was Bell Rock Inn.  

Here is a link to the Western Gateway Trails map. No parking fees and no park pass needed. Note that all trails are open to both hikers and mountain bikers.  
Western Gateway Trail Map


----------



## LisaH (Jan 18, 2022)

Our most recent trip was Oct 2020. It wasn’t too busy considering it was still in the middle of the pandemic but some restaurants had an hour long waitlist. we loved going there during the cool months for hiking but early Oct is still a bit too hot for us.


----------



## HikerBiker (Jan 18, 2022)

For the past 25 years we have been coming to Sedona during Feb. to hike.  After retirement we started adding a monthly rental to our timeshare stays so we stay 6 weeks.  This year we have managed to book 8 weeks.  We have stayed in most of the Sedona timeshares and think you will be happy wherever you stay.  CindyC was right on in her assessment of the timeshares. I would note that Los Abrigados does have a high resort fee of $25.95 a night and their units were very dark without a full kitchen when we stayed there.  The Wyndham in West Sedona was very nice when we stayed there several  years ago but seldom see it for an exchange.  Usually, we stay at the Summit as there is hiking right there and we get a rental car just for the monthly VRBO or AirBnB stays. There is a bus stop across the road for when we need to get groceries or want to go into Uptown Sedona. This year, we will be at the Summit for 3 weeks and did our exchange with RCI so will be paying a $15.95 per night resort fee; we try to stay away from the resort fees but Interval International (no resort fees) had no availability for the times we wanted.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jan 28, 2022)

Snazzylass said:


> What do you consider High Season? The busiest months? Just curious




We're almost sort of year-round in one sense with January/February slower. Spring breaks a factor as well.

Weekends are when the PHX metro folks come up in numbers predominantly to bike. On Fridays we see northbound traffic building up that my wife and I used to call the "Jersey shore traffic "we had back in our NJ - Philadelphia metro region we lived in. Likewise, PHX weekenders will go to some of the more rustic trails. 

September thru October *high season *brings in lots of tourists. 

You might think the hot Summer is slow, but we get* lots* of tourists. The PHX metro folk head to the mountains and higher altitudes across AZ with those who pass thru Sedona heading to Slide Rock and other similiar mountain places. Many of these folks camp within Oak Creek Canyon.


The surprise to us is the summer June thru August period where tourists abound and trail parking fills up fast.. Mostly real tourists as we locals hike very early AM hours before sunrise. The bad thing for tourists are folks who don't read the warning signs about heatstroke and dehydration. Two unprepared hikers die last summer. 

Christmas and New Years a Mini-Me high season as some AZ families come north up to Sedona along with tourists. Once past New Years Day we settle down to some quiet.

One other year round constant are extremely high prices for hotels and the air Bnb pirates. Such is life as the red rocks call out to people.  

Photo below from a warm, sunny  62F January day. I've been using that   big bluff as my hike playground.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 28, 2022)

Just booked a week in March using Diamond Resorts 50% off points for under 59 day away stays at Sedona Summitt    I've never been in March - only visited in summer in the past.  Looking forward to the temperature not being 90oF+ during the day.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jan 30, 2022)

chemteach said:


> Just booked a week in March using Diamond Resorts 50% off points for under 59 day away stays at Sedona Summitt    I've never been in March - only visited in summer in the past.  Looking forward to the temperature not being 90oF+ during the day.



A nice  bargain grab.  Before we moved here, we'd trade into Sedona Summit via Interval and we enjoyed the resort. Owners of course had great apartments. We liked the location at the edge of town and quick access to the trails off Dry Creek Rd. 

Hopefully March weather is good. So far, winter here mild.


----------

